
Dependently-Typed Haskell got specified [pdf] - LeanderK
http://www.seas.upenn.edu/~sweirich/papers/systemd-submission.pdf
======
LeanderK
In theory Haskell has a very powerful type system, but using it's advanced
features were always very complicated, cumbersome and intransparent (more like
a 2nd, crippled programming language on top of another). This is an dramatic
step to reduce that complexity and provide an powerful, but easy to use type
system (but, as always, with great power comes great responsibility ;) ).

